# staying cool



## foxtailV (Aug 2, 2011)

Any ideas on what to do with a heatwave . Also for those with a dog. I found a swear drain that was great. It was in the 100s and it was cool in the drain around 69 and I couldn't. Believe it. I sometimes go towards a body of water but its still hard to not get tired of going in and out. I thought maybe some kind of eucyliptis oil poured all overor rubbing alcohol on major arteries. There is also a ebay item that turns a colman cooler into an airconditioner runs on 12vlts.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 2, 2011)

Last week I went to a fast food place and just soaked my shirt. Squeezed it out and sat in the AC for a bit. There are these misters that you hand pump pressurize that help ALOT!. Sprays a fine mist on you as long as its full and pressurized. Also some freeze-able gel pack things that you wear around your neck. It is tons cooler in underground drainage if you're in a real pinch. Not sure about lil ol pup though...just drink and carry lots of water!


----------



## CXR1037 (Aug 3, 2011)

i'd say ditch all the crust clothes...breathable, moisture wicking, lightweight clothes that cover all the skin would be my best bet. an umbrella or at least a big hat to keep the sun off of you. gel packs would be nice but are you able to constantly keep them frozen?


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 3, 2011)

ya i agree with CXR. no matter how much i love my punk clothes if its too hot ill ditch em somewhere and go for the light material. and umbrellas rock! nice thought on the gel packs though wld me nice if u cld freeze them when needed.for me its my pack tht is the worst its keeps me way too hot and makes me sweat even thoughi have breathable straps. not sure how to fix tht problem


----------



## pigpen (Aug 3, 2011)

i've always been a fan of soaking my bandanna i wear around my neck in water and also filling up my full brimmed hat with water. also i've got these dank teva sandals that i can walk for days in and if you've ever worn boots on a hot day you know where i'm coming from.

i agree with the ditch the crust armor thing as well. i'd rather be cool than look cool. plus i get a funny reaction outta people when they find out that black metal and sludge are my favorite genres of music. never judge a book by it's cover, eh?


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 3, 2011)

This is funny im wearing all that stuff. ! Even the cool tevas.mountain hardware. Ultimate wide brim hat. Polar wick shirt. Yea the pack is a big one and I wish I had two detachable monster wheels to convert my a frame to a hand truck. I almost passed out today. Stopped at a recycle plant and just sat there staring into the cold reality of walking miles through the heat in the slum side of town. Today was close.. I've never been that heat exhausted and I had to pee and there was all these peps coming in and out. At first peps was like "no I don't know where the closes bathroom is then how much money u got for gas. Peps would get all 20? And they like what u can't talk and I use sign language .finally I say im to tired to talk and that provokes an idiot box? Which gets a blank stare with a tinge of twinkle in my eye. Later I thanked the owners they bought 20$ of my toothbrush bracelets. !! Biggest sell to date


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 3, 2011)

For the illusion of cool, there's always menthol-based products. Like vapor rubs and tiger balm. Makes breathing a hell of a lot easier, that much is true.


----------



## dolittle (Oct 15, 2011)

I built one of those icebox/ac things. Didn't work so good. Used a car fan that plugs n2 the cig lighter. Run my battery down with a quickness. Ice didn't last long, either. Was cool enough if U sat right on top of it, but didn't do diddley to cool my van.


----------



## Earth (Oct 15, 2011)

when it starts cooking out here (which thankfully is only maybe 4 months out of the year) I get in my kayak and head into the L.I. Sound, anchor and go snorkling!!

Ain't no better way to beat the heat - besides an air conditioned pub - but those days are behind me now....

Drinking oodles of water is probably the best thing to do, that and stay out of the sun, especially if you are a dog!!

Heat Stroke is no joke !!
Trust me on that...........................


----------



## Mankini (Jun 27, 2015)

tevas get so stinky!!!! they -really- stink. -birks, too. so hard to get rid of that funky feet aroma from them.


----------

